# Official Raw Discussion Thread 8/2 **NO SPOILERS**



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

On the next Raw, WWE Champion Sheamus' two most vehement challengers collide as No. 1 contender Randy Orton sets his venomous sights on the Money in the Bank briefcase bearer, U.S. Champion The Miz. Which contender will prevail?

Just a reminder that this is a taped show. Anybody caught posting spoilers in this thread will be banned. You have been warned.


Discuss.​


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

I hope Miz looks strong in the match.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

Having read the spoilers, it seems like a strong show. Looking forward to it.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

This is going to be my first Raw in two years, so I am hoping this is nothing short of vintage.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Hopefully this is a good RAW, heard the Miz/Orton match is good, I hope so.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

I picked up tickets for SmackDown in September (as they were free), so I am going to be watching everything up until then. 

I caught both Raw and SmackDown this week and downloaded the episodes since The Nexus has arrived, so I should be in good shape.

I am looking forward to this week, simply because I have been away from the wrestling scene for so, so long.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Here's hoping I never have to see that match on PPV.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Orton/Miz looks good, I hope my girl Alicia Fox is in action as well as The Hart Dynasty.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

hoping it will be a good show. I didn't read the spoilers because knowing what's going to happen on Raw just isn't right


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Ive read the spoilers but have forgotten them so can't wait to see what happens


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

CC91 said:


> Ive read the spoilers but have forgotten them so can't wait to see what happens


lol, I actually forgot the latest Smackdown spoilers so I enjoyed that one aswell


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

I read the spoilers also and on paper it looked a much stronger show than last week.

I suppose they had to make it a stronger show because of it being taped and all.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

I Read the spoilers but as someone above posted i have forgotten most of them as well lol.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

When will Miz lose the US Title?


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

JoseBxNYC said:


> When will Miz lose the US Title?


Probably at Summerslam. He's gonna appear, make an open challenge, Bourn comes out, wins and the reign is over.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

adri17 said:


> Probably at Summerslam. He's gonna appear, make an open challenge, Bourn comes out, wins and the reign is over.


It wouldn't make much sense if he'd make an open challenge in the middle of a PPV, while having a briefcase that allows him to get a shot at the WWE champion after his match

I reckon, sometime during an upcoming Raw, he'll come out, talk about how he's going to cash it in and become the WWE champion. So the GM sends a mail saying that he'd better focus on the title he's currently holding and that he has a match for it TONIGHT. Then he goes on to lose it to Bourne, Truth, Morrison or perhaps Zack Ryder


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Why is this Raw taped? I know Raw is occasionally taped throughout the year, but is there a certain reason it is taped this week?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

SmackDown are touring Australia and New Zealand this week, not sure about the Raw crew though


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Ahh finally. It's been so hard avoiding spoilers all week. It'll be interesting to see the outcome of the Orton/Miz match.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

^Orton-Miz are fighting!

People say they forgot the spoilers of this weeks Raw, I forget the match card(i didn't see spoilers). Looks like a great raw just fron that single match lol

Anyone who read spoilers wanna pm me and tell me how much in ring promos they'll be this week(don't say who's involved, just tell me how much)


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

The new Orton/Miz thread almost ruined tonight's RAW for me. Well I guess the title does kinda give away who wins..


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

I still hate that this isn't live. Why must Sky Sports still insist on showing it at fucking 2am? :no:


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Sky Sports always pretends that it's live anyway


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> I still hate that this isn't live. Why must Sky Sports still insist on showing it at fucking 2am? :no:


Too true.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Was just about to ask what time it was being showed lol.
Hope to see plenty Sheamus to satisfy my marking needs!!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Yeah Sky Sports are dicks, it's as if they are trying to cover up that it's not live. I hope it's not been edited.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Raw better not be edited. Last thing we need is those 11 years old edited fan reactions from SD.


----------



## Kezz1178 (Jul 18, 2010)

Cant wait for tonights show, not read any spoilers but fromn what people on here are saying it sounds good, I just wonder what will happen next with Nexus and team cena.


----------



## ZdSquirt (Mar 17, 2010)

Big Dog said:


> Yeah Sky Sports are dicks, it's as if they are trying to cover up that it's not live. I hope it's not been edited.


Everyone hates on Sky Sports when I really wish I had Sky Sports cuz Here in the US you have to Pay For your Pay per Views


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

ZdSquirt said:


> Everyone hates on Sky Sports when I really wish I had Sky Sports cuz Here in the US you have to Pay For your Pay per Views


It's called the internet, my friend. Google it and see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Well we're gonna find out if the WWE really has a new logo in about 10 mins.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> I still hate that this isn't live. Why must Sky Sports still insist on showing it at fucking 2am? :no:


If it was on any earlier the UK would see it before the United States would. Can't have that.


----------



## KaylaLynn (Dec 21, 2008)

Just Brock Lesnar said:


> Well we're gonna find out if the WWE really has a new logo in about 10 mins.


new logo? Did I miss something?


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Just Brock Lesnar said:


> Well we're gonna find out if the WWE really has a new logo in about 10 mins.


Or right about now with the "live" ad which shows the same old scratch WW logo. Case closed!


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

New logo?

Where this news come from?


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Man it makes me feel old when a match from 2002 is on the vintage collection.


----------



## moss (Apr 13, 2003)

Cool, Will Ferrall & Mark Walberg will be guests tonight.


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

they should make nexus cause Orton to lose against the miz then someone leaves team cena and orton joins


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

moss said:


> Cool, Will Ferrall & Mark Walberg will be guests tonight.


I was hoping the guest host thing was over but Walberg hosting might be interesting.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

ADR LaVey said:


> If it was on any earlier the UK would see it before the United States would. Can't have that.


We already get Smackdown before the US do. 

The whole new logo rumour was a fake someone had posted on here a few days ago, nothing more. Tonights show looks promising after the last couple of weeks, I didn't realise it was taped until now so luckily i've missed the temptation of spoilers!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

MovieStarR™ said:


> New logo?
> 
> Where this news come from?


Its been all over the net. Someone posted it on this forum last week.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Here we gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Here we go ! I hope this is going to be vintage.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Is there a new logo then?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Wow another promo about Chris Jericho and the Hypocrites.


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

morrison sucks shouldnt be on team orton should


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

LOl at the music in this promo


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

or bring back the legecy at summer slam to fight nexus after 7 on 7 if team cena loses


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

lol at Khali getting up 2 seconds later after the spear


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

:lmao This WWE team is a mess. :lmao

EDIT: I am not sure what I think about this theme.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

HERE

WE

GO


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

why isn't the nexus in the raw intro??

boo


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

Mike J Cab00se said:


> morrison sucks shouldnt be on team orton should


mean team cena


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah no new logo
epic rumor fail


----------



## SecondCity (Apr 2, 2008)

What an awesome video package.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Yay, no new logo!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Had anyone noticed that Cena has beaten everyone on his team save for Bret?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

maybe it's just me but the new logo looks like the old one


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

LOL fail no pyro


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Gross, another Cena movie?


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

edge should get sat on by khali


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

DX-Superkick said:


> Had anyone noticed that Cena has beaten everyone on his team save for Bret?


When did he face Truth?


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Wow, it's so obvious that it's taped. The commentary was clearly re-recorded and scripted. Sounds better tbh.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

Derek said:


> When did he face Truth?


rap battle in the streets of boston, you obviously weren't there.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Edge is huffin and puffin


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> rap battle in the streets of boston, you obviously weren't there.


obviously


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Billy Kidman said:


> Yay, no new logo!


Thank God.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

arjun14626rko said:


> Gross, another Cena movie?


As far as I know, Cena isn't the protagonist

I think its like Karate Kid, only with Wrestling, and John Cena's Mr. Miyagi :lmao


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

edge is too full of himself does he wanna face nexus himself


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Edge baby.

Spears in the heart of Nexus!!!!


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

EWWWW piped in cheers. fpalm


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Anyone feel like its so obvious its not live ?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Jeez the dubbed pops are getting annoying. It's extremely obvious that it's taped.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Is The Truth really that over or is it the dubbed audience?


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

damn.. and the promo by edge was going so well.. thanks r truth lol


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

What's with the shirt?


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Someone oplease give Truth a new entrance theme.... God, that song is like nails on a chalkboard


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Lol @ the canned crowd-response and the over-dubbed commentary. Sounds like something from a WWE video game.

Marking for Truth in a meaningful segment. Should be great!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao at the fake cheers


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

What an ugly shirt R-Truth has


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

R-Truth in the opening promo for Raw something new!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Truth is so desperate for attention it's almost sad.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Dug2356 said:


> Anyone feel like its so obvious its not live ?


Well they actually removed the "live" text from the logo on the bottom left, so yeah.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

EVERYTHING!


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Ditcka said:


> As far as I know, Cena isn't the protagonist
> 
> I think its like Karate Kid, only with Wrestling, and John Cena's Mr. Miyagi :lmao


Are you serious? That sounds amazing ! I might watch that just because the premise sounds hilarious. Cena as Mr. Miyagi ! :lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ditcka said:


> As far as I know, Cena isn't the protagonist
> 
> I think its like Karate Kid, only with Wrestling, and John Cena's Mr. Miyagi :lmao


Dear God!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Who does this Truth guy think he is?

You WILL listen to me????

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Truth is cutting a great promo!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Truth setting the record straight..


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

zooooo keeeeeepahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

please dont put r truth up against edge in a promo hahahah....


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Truth's lisp is worse than Swaggers imo.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Who the fuck does Truth think he is? "You will listen to me" ummmmmmmmmm no.

He is also one of the _worst_ people on the mic I've ever heard.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I hate Truth so much lol. There isn't anything about him that's not incredibly annoying


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

r truth is acting like nexus is the end of the world


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

So this is leading to a Edge vs Truth feud?


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

This is so fresh - I love it. Truth and Edge are two great guys and worthy main-eventers.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Dug2356 said:


> Anyone feel like its so obvious its not live ?


yeah it does EDge was pretty tired when he came out and didnt even have his pyro.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

U GONN SPEAR MEH!!11111


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Dats da truf!

VINTAGE E-MAIL BEEP!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AND I QUOTE


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

"Oh that's clever, that's clever"

:lmao


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Yeah Edge, get your head out of your rear end..


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Time to read the notebook page...I mean, laptop


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

The Monster's Boss said:


> Who the fuck does Truth think he is? "You will listen to me" ummmmmmmmmm no.
> 
> He is also one of the _worst_ people on the mic I've ever heard.


His rapping is gross. 

:lmao Michael Cole is talking. :lmao


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

no way edge wins


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Get yo head out yo ass.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Edge annoys the crap outta me, hopefully Barrett kills him!


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

holy piped in crowd reactions


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

This should be interesting... And Cole quotes.... "Edge is to be screwed"...


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

R-Truth really doesn't belong in the same ring as Edge.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Ugh, filtered cheering.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

truth is better on the mic now than edge. its sad, i hope edge retires after WM27.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

How come they taped this weeks Raw?


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

well done r-truth you left your mark...


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Another spoof movie by the Disaster/Epic/Date Movie guys. Urgh. Them mocking Twilight is enough for me to support Twilight.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

The canned in crowd noises make it seem like I'm just playing Smackdown vs Raw with REALLY good graphics >_>


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> truth is better on the mic now than edge. its sad, i hope edge retires after WM27.


/facepalm.


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

i take back what i said.. it was kind of refreshing to see someone different in the opening segment of raw.. even if it was r truth


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> Another spoof movie by the Disaster/Epic/Date Movie guys. Urgh. Them mocking Twilight is enough for me to support Twilight.


The irony is that Twilight does a pretty good job of making fun of itself.

On another note, R-Truth was awful.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

o god, that was a real bad promo and opening to raw, it made no sense whatsever, how can r-truth have a problem with edge goign 1 on 1 with wade barrett when mark henry did that like 2 weeks ago, dam r-truth is so bad on the mic, get the fuck off my tv


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Edge said the only way to kill a snake is to take its head off. I wonder if Michael Cole was thinking about "that viper," Randy Orton.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Ditcka said:


> How come they taped this weeks Raw?


Because they're overseas.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

*insert another comment on piped in crowd cheers*


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Defining moment in R Truths career. Nothing will top this no matter what he does in WWE.






Hey guys remember a few years back in 2010 when that NWO rip off joke of a faction called the Nexus was in the main event of Summerslam? Yeah now their all fired but one. Yeah Heath Slater should totally be the Intercontinental Champion.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

MysticRVD said:


> The canned in crowd noises make it seem like I'm just playing Smackdown vs Raw with REALLY good graphics >_>


And bad booking?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> Another spoof movie by the Disaster/Epic/Date Movie guys. Urgh. Them mocking Twilight is enough for me to support Twilight.


No spoof is that bad


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

randy orton should jusst go and rko each nexus member


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

such big reactions from a crowd that is just sitting there


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> truth is better on the mic now than edge. its sad, i hope edge retires after WM27.


Nah, even when Edge isn't as good as he used to be, he can still hold his own unlike Truth.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ditcka said:


> How come they taped this weeks Raw?


They are on a tour of Austrialia.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Edge vs. Barrett should be a good match.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Billy Kidman said:


> /facepalm.


Double fpalm


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Who's better on the mic: R-Truth or Evan Bourne?

:lmao


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

arjun14626rko said:


> Edge said the only way to kill a snake is to take its head off. I wonder if Michael Cole was thinking about "that viper," Randy Orton.



I bet Cole was thinking about The Miz, as usual


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

they created something with wade, he is a badass


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Nexus' theme is the shit.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

pretty pissed that barrett doesn't do that thing where he punches the floor and raises his arms

also him not wearing his jacket with a flower


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

notorious_187 said:


> Who's better on the mic: R-Truth or Evan Bourne?
> 
> :lmao


Morrison.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Mike J Cab00se said:


> randy orton should jusst go and rko each nexus member


That would be awesome. Seven RKOs in succession.


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

edge will be winning then wade will clap and nexus will come propually


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Hope this gets some time. Obviously won't end clean


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

virus21 said:


> No spoof is that bad


You must have missed those gems then. I envy you.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

C'mon Wade, waste that muthafucka!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Nexus Coming through


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

That jacket with the flower single-handedly made me hate him with a passion. i'm glad it's gone.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

You guys remember when Wade won the mic challenge and was supposed to get his own entrance, but he never did? And when he won the show, and was supposed to get a title shot at a PPV, and he never did? And how the rest of them lost, but now they're all in WWE? I'm starting to think NXT isn't real...


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Is this Barrett's first singles match on Raw? :hmm:


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

I hate the way the dude in this 7-11 commercial pronounces "Triple H." It's "H," pronounced "aitch," not "haitch." It's like that Family Guy scene. 
"Cool HWhip."
"What did you say?"
"Cool HWhip. You can't have a pie without Cool Hwhip."
"Why are you putting so much pronunciation on the 'H?'"
"What do you mean?"
"Say 'cool.'"
"Cool."
"Now say 'whip.'"
"Whip."
"Now say 'Cool Whip.'"
"Cool HWhip."


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> They are on a tour of Austrialia.


The Raw roster?
I know SD were here but Raw too?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

for some reason I have really high hopes for Wade Barrett, the guy has grown on me in the past few weeks, along with Michael Tarver and maybe Justin Gabriel I don't see nothing exciting coming from the rest...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Fake ass cheers, why would they cheer for Edge hitting Barrett in the corner? Sounds like I'm watching SmackDown.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

I think Edge will suffer same fate as Mark Henry, only difference is that Barret will not hurt his back this time...


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Got dammit, I hate that stupid crowd edit.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

iMac said:


> Is this Barrett's first singles match on Raw? :hmm:


He wrestled Mark Henry 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

These canned applausing sections are getting hilarious

:lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> You must have missed those gems then. I envy you.


Oh those spoofs were bad, but Twilight is worse. The Rifftrax team could barely make it watchable


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Edge dun goofed.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

iMac said:


> Is this Barrett's first singles match on Raw? :hmm:


No Second he face Mark Henry two weeks ago.


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

Have to figure RAW will get a win before the PPV. They can't have Nexus win out.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm looking forward to the Divas tag match!


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

lol at the facepalms. Edge is terrible on the mic now. Truth was way more convincing than edge. All edge did was say one thing against truth and it was nowhere near convincing at all to what Truth was saying.


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

wow.. its so weird seeing a taped raw.. you can definitely tell the difference between a live show and a taped one..


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

iMac said:


> Is this Barrett's first singles match on Raw? :hmm:


Nope two weeks ago he had the match with Henry and botched Wasteland or whatever his finisher is called.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Since when are the ropes white for Raw? I thought they were always red?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

"Let's go Barrett" chant in response to the canned applause. :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Was that a 'Daniel Bryan' chant?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

virus21 said:


> Oh those spoofs were bad, but Twilight is worse. The Rifftrax team could barely make it watchable


Now that I certainly disagree with. That RiffTrax was awesome. Helllllllllllllllllooooooooo _ladies_.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Edge being the face in this match might not be good. I keep saying this but WWE needs to watch who they put up against Nexus. Edge won't get heat anymore.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

arjun14626rko said:


> Since when are the ropes white for Raw? I thought they were always red?


It's been like that for a while now.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Would have loved to see Danielson vs. Edge and then hear Bryan go "I Have Til 5!!"


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Just walked in, guys. What'd I miss?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

you can tell this is the longest barrett has gone in a match in the wwe with his hair looking curly.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

arjun14626rko said:


> Since when are the ropes white for Raw? I thought they were always red?


They've been white for a few months now.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

kingbucket said:


> wow.. its so weird seeing a taped raw.. you can definitely tell the difference between a live show and a taped one..


Yeah. I kind of hope they have cheering plugged in while they have shot of the crowd.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Finish Him!!! Barra!!!!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

jericho should bring up the fact that he has done this exact same storyline before.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Vintage Gangrel!!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I just saw the NOC poster with Rey on it, i guess they are gonna have to change it lol!


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

This feels flat


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The fans are chanting "SPEAR! SPEAR!" :lmao


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I still say Nexus needs matching tights.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

How is the spear patented, King? Everyone uses the spear. Even Ashley Massaro used it.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Nexus muhahahahahahaha


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Thats right Edge get out of there


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

So much for a legitimate Nexus Singles match...


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Damn, I was looking forward to a Wasteland on Edge. Would have looked brutal.


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

And the Nexus proves to be a big, huge, bleeding group of vaginas...again.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I like how Barrett can just call for his minions whenever he wants lol


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Derek said:


> He wrestled Mark Henry 2 weeks ago.


Indeed he did.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

No Edge burried... hmmm... more time for Miz vs Orton I think.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

pjpst6 said:


> And the Nexus proves to be a big, huge, bleeding group of vaginas...again.


So as heels, they're doing their job.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

what are your thoughts on barrett wrestling longer than 2 minutes??

thought he looked good


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

JR would of sold that ending sooooo much better. I hate to be "that guy" but it's true.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

pjpst6 said:


> And the Nexus proves to be a big, huge, bleeding group of vaginas...again.


Nexus are the main team. Team WWE is the group of guys that can't get along.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

pjpst6 said:


> And the Nexus proves to be a big, huge, bleeding group of vaginas...again.


ITS STILL REAL TO ME DAMMIT!!!


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

pjpst6 said:


> And the Nexus proves to be a big, huge, bleeding group of vaginas...again.


:lmao


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Nexus = ZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

ToddTheBod said:


> JR would of sold that ending sooooo much better. I hate to be "that guy" but it's true.


Yeah, I try really hard to not hit that note all the time, but it is very hard not to.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

MysticRVD said:


> I like how Barrett can just call for his minions whenever he wants lol


The Nexus is the Borg


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

That match felt flat, honestly.


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

expected finish


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Obviously it wasn't gonna end clean, i'm looking forward to the Raw/Nexus match a bit more now that it's under elimination rules. I love elimination matches.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Edge leader?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Boring match, tbh.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

Ditcka said:


> So much for a legitimate Nexus Singles match...


 Hey man I know this is off topic, but who is that chick in your avatar? She looks like Lexi Belle to me....


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

The Other Guys might be the first Will Ferrell movie I'll see in awhile


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

I am looking forward to the guest hosts. Hope there is some entertainment with them.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

SpeedStick said:


> Edge leader?



Khali leader?


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

You want me to believe you're tough? Don't have the red headed ginger fuck beat up on a 70 year old Jerry Lawler.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

USCena said:


> Hey man I know this is off topic, but who is that chick in your avatar? She looks like Lexi Belle to me....


Yeah, it is Lexi haha


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Fighting for my life lol!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah, Edge you really fought for your life.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Edge is so dramatic. :lmao


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Would, a taped RAW isn't as good as a live RAW.


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

No Edge? Lame.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

God I love Jericho


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Cena appears to be a sneaky little bastard backstage, no one can find him lol


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

LMAO Chris Jericho's face.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Stoppit, drunk cameraman!!!


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

So how much longer until Edge is back on the team?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Thank God i don't have to look at Edge wrestling at Summerslam!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Anyone care to tell me why Raw isn't live, tonight? I hadn't heard that.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Tell him Jericho!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Ditcka said:


> Yeah, it is Lexi haha


haha, thats funny, ashlynn brooke, lexi...who's next?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Anyone else feel like this show is one of those England RAWs where they don't even act like it's a live show.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Chris Jericho is so awesome. And yeah, this cameraman is making me ill.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

No Edge OR Jericho? Total lame.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

so whos replacing edge and jericho. Or is this just a big ol fake.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Are you CRAZY? Cena is furious.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Well cya later Jericho.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Why don't Cena go over to Smackdown and recruit Rey Mysterio and Kofi. I'm pretty sure they're much more reasonable and not idiots.


----------



## eyelovetree (Feb 2, 2010)

The Striker said:


> God I love Jericho


:agree:


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Mr Perfect v. Bret Hart. Classic match.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

arjun14626rko said:


> So how much longer until Edge is back on the team?


About an hour.


Ah Summerslam 1991, the first PPV I ever rented from the video store.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Bret Hart vs. Mr. Perfect? I have to see that.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Bret Hart, horrible on the mic, my ass...


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

God I miss Mr. Perfect.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Bret vs Perfect at SummerSlam '91 might be my favorite match of all-time.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

jericho and edge will be in the team regardless no point involving them in the storyline! or maybe this is a cena heel turn if his new team only has faces it makes sense to turn on them.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Wtf is happening with this WWE team...


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Bret Hart, as if he'll be any help. He's more of a vegetable than Taker!


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

Ditcka said:


> Yeah, it is Lexi haha


 haha thought so, I never forget a face that easily. where you get that pic? I only remember her wearing face paint when she posed as a mime on brazzers. And boy was she a hot mime!!!! :agree::agree:


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Thinking about it now, I'd love to see a Prime Bret Hart vs Jericho match...


----------



## Htial (Apr 8, 2008)

The_Jiz said:


> Why don't Cena go over to Smackdown and recruit Rey Mysterio and Kofi. I'm pretty sure they're much more reasonable and not idiots.


Meysterio is wrestling for the title at Summerslam, and non of the Nexus is stuff is connected to Smackdown anyways.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I loved how curly Mr.Perfect's hair would get when he wrestled for awhile. Hah.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

That match looks intense and that crowd is on fire. Amazing.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Oh God ... can someone get The Great Tall off of my fucking tv screen ... NOW!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I miss Mr. Perfect


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I didn't know Khali had such notable titties.


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

magifisint 7 classic movie if u havent already, see it


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

joshman82 said:


> haha, thats funny, ashlynn brooke, lexi...who's next?


Bitoni?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Michael Tarver!!!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> Wtf is happening with this WWE team...


Yeah anno, what's the point because Nexus will probably lose anyways.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

doctorj89 said:


> Anyone care to tell me why Raw isn't live, tonight? I hadn't heard that.


most of the roster went to australia...double taping last week.

btw, bret-prefect match was AWESOME!!!! i remember watching that years ago. great flashback!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Which one of them is Kikuchiyo? My money is on the zookeepah.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Morrison with a week old beard..


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Khali vs. DiBiase? That is an in-ring disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

5 o'clock shadow for morrison-looks pretty cool


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Respect The Golden Mic Gangsta.......Tarver


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

If Khali goes Nexus, you can guarantee Edge returns to Team RAW


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

come on dibiasi kick khalis ass


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

It feels weird with a recorded Raw.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

That's some pretty quick translation.


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

what the hell is wrong with me.. im actually interested in something involving the great khali.. that's it, im done.. where's my pistol.. time to end it all


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Nexus won't lose at SS, I mean yea the way it's playing out you would expect Team WWE to pull out the win, but I expect them to show a united front for the next 2 weeks after tonight and boom like Stone Cold did when he joined the Alliance, someone turns and Nexus reigns supreme...


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

kingbucket said:


> what the hell is wrong with me.. im actually interested in something involving the great khali.. that's it, im done.. where's my pistol.. time to end it all




funny


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

WTF... Khali vs DiBiase... another Nexus interference... or another DiBiase shitty nitgh


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Takers.... How many "Group of Handsome Men Perform the Perfect Crime" movies do we have to see??


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

0divas sweet


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I hope Nexus win but i just think with all that is going on Team Raw will pull out the win somehow. Diva Time!!!!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Yayyy Nathalia in a match!!


----------



## SecondCity (Apr 2, 2008)

God, that Slim Jim commercial was the most annoying thing ever.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

GAILLLLLLLL!!!!!!! ohh baby, the asain sensation of the WWE. and NATAYLA tooo!!! and JILLIAN!? good to see them get some air time again


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Divas/Knockouts is no fun when theres no chance of a waldrobe malfunction


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Holy shit, Natalya's actually wrestling!!!


----------



## eyelovetree (Feb 2, 2010)

Natalya and Gail Kim actually wrestling? That's surprising...


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

what are the odds of gail kim just destroying everyone in this match?


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Awe sweet... divas... recess time.


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

3 on 3


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Since 7-11 is a sponsor of Raw, can they get Khali and Singh to work for it in a commercial?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Nattie and Gail in a match?!


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Must be Natalya's turn to challenge for the title surely?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Jillian looks completely FAKE and HORRIBLE
:lmao


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Jillian looks good.... and I hardly say that about her.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Jillian, Gail Kim, Tamina, Natalya all in a match thank god for good women's wrestling


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Why is Jillian still in the WWE?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Alicia Fox is literally the LAST of these six that should have a championship, even an irrelevant one.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Jillian Hall is still employed with that bad gimmick? Wow.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

whats wrong with cole's voice tonight


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Time for the worst axe kick ever!!!


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

I might just barf one day when seeing Alicia Fox once again, lmao jillian wrestling.


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Ugly divas match now its piss break time who agrees? lol


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hopefully Jillian turns face at some stage.


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

arjun14626rko said:


> Since 7-11 is a sponsor of Raw, can they get Khali and Singh to work for it in a commercial?


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Jillian needs to go back to having that weird thing on her face again


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Daughter of the Jim the Anvil!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

I obviously have been completely skipping through Diva's matches, because I had no clue that Jillian still existed. Please tell me they've dropped that singing gimmick?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I loved Gail's dropkick!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Damn Natty on her tippy toes with that Northern Lights!


----------



## SecondCity (Apr 2, 2008)

So will Alicia Fox land with her ass on someone's head and injure them?


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

That was a nice suplex from Natalya. Great cross-body from Gail Kim, too.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Look at Nattie's thighs :yum:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rice9999 said:


> Why is Jillian still in the WWE?


The Bellas need a punching bag


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Did I just see a jump cut?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

This was actually a pretty decent match.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Natalya got owned lol.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

that was surprisingly good


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

here comes melina!!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Natalya is more over than Eve... that must tell ya something.


Good little match for what it was.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

alicia fox really does look like an alien


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

Looking at Alicia Fox makes me believe in evolution.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Alica better watch out with that Axe Kick


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Alicia pinning Natalya, nah i don't like it one bit. Bring on the best!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Ohh Crap... Well hopefully that sets Nathalya for real feuds on the women championship...


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

MELINA!!!!! WOOOOOO
SAVING THE DIVAS DIVISION!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh god, Alicia on the mic...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The Striker said:


> Did I just see a jump cut?


Yeah, pretty sure I saw it too.

Editing in a taped Diva's match? Who would have thought.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

why does alica sound like a little kid?


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Alicia pins Natalya? That should not happen. That cannot seriously be a finishing move.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Nattie getting pinned by Alicia makes me


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Greatest divas reign in history]

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Melina time!


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

That was a great diva match!

Natalya. <3


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

melina time!!!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Chris22 said:


> Hopefully Jillian turns face at some stage.


WWE marketing Plastic Surgery? No.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

SecondCity said:


> So will Alicia Fox land with her ass on someone's head and injure them?


Yeah that bitch can't hit anything also she has beaten all of the divas?


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

MEEEEELLLLIINNNNAAAAA!!!


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Ohai Melina


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

ugh the horse face wonder, screamelina

get off my tv


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

omfg melina looks like my heaven


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Melina!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eyelovetree (Feb 2, 2010)

MELINA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Get that crap off the mic!!! Oh, thank God!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

God Cole must be sucking off Miz to much that he can't sell any surprise return or anything.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Epic face turn by Jillian!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Damn Alicia Fox looks like a man and Melina has gotten uglier over the years.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Jillian's singing >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Alicia's speaking


And god damn it, ANOTHER useless and irritating diva.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Ok, a few things here .... 1. That finisher is God awful. 2. Did a Diva just attempt to cut a promo?


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

Thank God for Melina.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

What woman wrestler would be proud to be a women's champion in the WWE? Wait. I forgot. They aren't wrestlers.

But Melina is the exception!


----------



## Bishop54 (Dec 16, 2007)

I would do bad bad things to Alicia.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

MELINAAAAAAAAAAA!!!! Sweeet and delicious!!


----------



## SecondCity (Apr 2, 2008)

"One of the all time greats"

lol. Oh Cole.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Melina does a better Skull Crushing Finale than The Miz.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Can they just get rid of one of the female championships and bring back the Cruiserweights?

Cole called Melina an all-time great. :lmao


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

I bet Melina is a great fuck


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Damn, is it me, or did Melina's ass get bigger....


----------



## JBLaque (Jan 2, 2006)

I guess the only reason she pinned Nattie was so she could say that she's beaten all of them..... and at least it wasn't just a straight up clean loss


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Okay, Melina's awesome.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you lord...


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

That divas segment went for waaaaaaaaaay too long.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Melina is so dope. Glad to see her back.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

My woman is back


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Melina's leg sweep looks stronger than the Skull Crushing Finale.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That's a terrible pic of Cena. Looks like a used car salesman.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Deepvoice80 said:


> I bet Melina is a great fuck





lethal_assassin said:


> Damn, is it me, or did Melina's ass get bigger....


both of these statements go together


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

"Should have kept her words soft and sweet, because she just had to eat them!"

I have to admit, I groaned and laughed together.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

LOBSTER HEAD TIME!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Did Melina get some botox?? No offence, but her face looked a bit swollen.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Deepvoice80 said:


> I bet Melina is a great fuck


Maria said in a shoot that Melina has fucked 80% of the WWE roster so I guess so.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

That matrix move!? what shit commentry god these 2 need to be replaced!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

LOL @ Cole calling Melina "one of the all-time greats"!


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Panther said:


> What woman wrestler would be proud to be a women's champion in the WWE? Wait. I forgot. They aren't wrestlers.
> 
> But Melina is the exception!


Dude, Natalia and Gail Kim both have major skill...


----------



## ohm4life (Jan 30, 2005)

Why do idiots have to spoil shit before it happens...I mean i really dont care about Melina returning...but some of you had to spoil it for people who do actually care about it...should be a lifetime ban on you idiots


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I've missed Melina sooo much! Just need Beth back and both divisions will be set!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

YO MAN, WHERE THE BOOKER T CUPS AT?


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

If only Nattie and Tamina would ally and take out the barbie doll divas.  That 30 second or so moment with Nattie putting it on Alicia showed how much I can't ever believe Alicia Fox as Womens Champion.

Wooo! Melina!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prpTBvM_b4g


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The Striker said:


> YO MAN, WHERE THE BOOKER T CUPS AT?


God damn it, do you ever go a day without making me LOL?


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Derek said:


> That's a terrible pic of Cena. Looks like a used car salesman.


he does, its so damn funny. and jericho's pic looks so doctored up.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

lethal_assassin said:


> Damn, is it me, or did Melina's ass get bigger....


I was just thinking the same thing...it has definitely gotten bigger...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The Striker said:


> YO MAN, WHERE THE BOOKER T CUPS AT?


:lmao Was thinking the same thing the first time I saw that commercial.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

dude, what if melina did a kennedy/anderson thing while doing that split in the ring and raise her hand for the microphone? when she put her arm up after the split, this just came to my mind!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I didn't even read the spoilers!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

JeremyCB23 said:


> both of these statements go together


Indeed and I would love to confirm both


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Rey Mysterio - "You forgot your straw."


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

The Striker said:


> YO MAN, WHERE THE BOOKER T CUPS AT?


I always LOL @ those 7/11 Commercials because that kid doesn't fit who does WWE auidence is.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LIKE THEY TOTALLY NEED TO HAVE A KELLY CUP!! KELLY FOR WWE CHAMPION!!11111


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

JeremyCB23 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prpTBvM_b4g


Greatest post ever lmao. :lmao:


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Eyeball Nipple said:


> Dude, Natalia and Gail Kim both have major skill...


And Beth & Jillian!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

LOBSTER HEAD!! A HAIRLESS MAN WHO'D WIND UP DEAD!! TOO MANY LIMES!!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Jimmy Uso's kicks were horrible last week


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

What the hell did Cole call Sheamus's kick the bro kick?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Obligatory


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Orton owns Usos ! That was an awesome RKO to Sheamus.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

"it's a shameful thing...LOBSTER HEAD!!!""" YESSS!!!! marking out!


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

So much for that new WWE logo, huh?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> I was just thinking the same thing...it has definitely gotten bigger...


Thats not a bad thing


Oh and here comes the Irish Fire Man


----------



## markomania (Jun 17, 2007)

too many limesssss


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

i mark for sheamus' theme


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I really do hope the Usos dress like the Posse every week from now on.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

All Lobsterheads report in.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

arjun14626rko said:


> Rey Mysterio - "You forgot your straw."


Best bit of acting he's ever done.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

wheres the Lobster Head's!! It's so weird that the WWE champion is used during the first hour and not the ending instead its all on Team RAw


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

aww... cute, I saw a little docuchebag with a human jar of mayo sign...


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Here comes my favourite lobster head with his beautiful Irish skin. <3


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Sheamus = the best thing going in WWE today, aside from Swagger.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Sheamus looks hilarious with Cena's title around his waist.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

virus21 said:


> Thats not a bad thing
> 
> 
> Oh and here comes the Irish Fire Man


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

It's the return of Goldust vs. Sheamus from ECW


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

I wonder how many takes it took for Mysterio to get that line down. I believe the answer is many. Also I literally just learned that Sheamus' move is actually the "Brogue Kick" and not the "Bro Kick".


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Goldust... wow... this should be interesting...


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Jimmy Uso's kicks were horrible last week


man, i noticed that last week. it was like a joke. and felt bad randy
was selling.
it was like uso was afraid to touch orton


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

wtf the wwe champion facing Goldust in the mid card?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

That Goooooold Freak!


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

I love me some Goldust.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Golddust is fucked lol.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Goldust vs Lobster Head. Burying time.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Wow its ECW all over again


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

It's Sheamus Cullen Vs. Goldust. But didn't Goldust hurt his knee last week? Must not have been major then.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Didn't Goldust beat Sheamus?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

goldust, what an awesome gimmick and dustin pulled it off perfectly


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Hmmm... I wonder who's gonna win this squash.... I mean match


----------



## SecondCity (Apr 2, 2008)

FINALLY the rematch!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

golddy to pull a great match out of sheamus. if not sqaush


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Has Sheamus had the greatest rookie year ever? I think Angle had the best, but it seems like Sheamus has the accolades.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Did they really show A YEAR OLD video?

:lmao

And Cole's the worst announcer in WWE history


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

these 2 guys in the ring, I LOVE THEM


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

The Golden Lobster Fella's


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

I like how his feud with Goldust "taught him how to be a champion". Word, Cole?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Klebold said:


> Sheamus = the best thing going in WWE today, aside from Swagger.


Your taste sucks.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I truly think Goldust deserves another strong run. The guy can be entertaining in so many ways.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

It's hard to think that Sheamus debuted on ECW just over a year ago looking at him holding the WWE Championship.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

heeeey........................Goldust



cool.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Did they really show A YEAR OLD video?
> 
> :lmao
> 
> And Cole's the worst announcer in WWE history



I really LOLed at that too...


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Hammertron said:


> man, i noticed that last week. it was like a joke. and felt bad randy
> was selling.
> it was like uso was afraid to touch orton


Didn't wanna fuck up his Nikes. Totally understandable.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Well that was a squash, sad to see goldust be a jobber


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> I truly think Goldust deserves another strong run. The guy can be entertaining in so many ways.


I wish he'd bring back Shattered Dreams. He lost every match he did it in but it was entertaining as hell.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Total Package said:


> Your taste sucks.


They're two young main-event guys who can talk, have great looks, wrestle really well - they're what WWE needs to be about. Hopefully The Miz can be in that list and he gets a title soon.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

They showed a year old video because it is clearly vintage.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

They better not EVER change Sheamus' theme.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

HIgh cross? well it's better than pale justice.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

changed the name of his finisher?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah, there's no point to this match whatsoever!

What the hell is the deal with the 2 Main Eventers on Raw having squash matches???


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

wow.. goldust gets squashed..


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Lulz, Goldust is gonna be crucified.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

The Striker said:


> They better not EVER change Sheamus' theme.




Top 5 greatest themes ever. No joke.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

The Striker said:


> They better not EVER change Sheamus' theme.


if they did this would be useless


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Sheamus will never do it as good as Razor.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

It was called "Pale Justice" then he didn't use it at all. Now it's called the "High Cross".

...


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Klebold said:


> They're two young main-event guys who can talk, have great looks, wrestle really well - they're what WWE needs to be about. Hopefully The Miz can be in that list and he gets a title soon.


Jericho says hi. Christian is also a damn good talent. He's had some great matches lately.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

What a difference a year makes lol that's right!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Randy Orton is a turd generation stuperstar.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

a turd generation susperstar - lmao


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

He's a two time doubleya doubleya eee champeeon, fella!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

enjoy raw guys, i have to go into work cause someone called someone else the N word, and i have to go file an EO complaint


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Sheamus says WWE funnier than Koslov.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

TheWFEffect said:


> if they did this would be useless


So awesome, hahaha.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

But Orton is too wet to be a turd.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Ironically Triple H is the reason why he's at his position he's in.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Canned boos. Boo.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Total Package said:


> He's a two time doubleya doubleya eee champeeon, fella!



:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

I gotta say it, Sheamus is the man right now.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

People In the crowd need to start wearing those lobster hats and toss around Limes during Sheamus matches, that would be epic


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

When I see that title, all I can think about is Word, Life, and Basic Thuganomics.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I such a short time? Brock Lesnar!


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

I still can't get over how Sheamus is wearing the belt when somebody like Shelton Benjamin or Carlito should've gotten that belt.... It really is a shameful thing how the belt was practically handed to him.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

JeremyCB23 said:


> enjoy raw guys, i have to go into work cause someone called someone else the N word, and i have to go file an EO complaint


That GIF as well as your comment pretty much made my night.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Total Package said:


> Jericho says hi. Christian is also a damn good talent. He's had some great matches lately.


They are already established stars, i think he's talkng about future main eventers.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Commericals suck.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Ditcka said:


> People In the crowd need to start wearing those lobster hats and toss around Limes during Sheamus matches, that would be epic


:lmao EXTREMELY


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Maybe I just have a thing about accents. Wade Barrett, William Regal, Vladimir Kozlov, Santino Marella, Drew McIntyre, even Chris Jericho on some level just entertain the fuck out of me when they talk.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

arjun14626rko said:


> Sheamus says WWE funnier than Koslov.


Sheamus - I'm the Dubaya Dubaya E Champion
Kozlov - I love Double Double E


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Total Package said:


> Jericho says hi. Christian is also a damn good talent. He's had some great matches lately.


Is Jericho young? Is Christian in the main-event? Do either have great physiques?

Sadly no.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Ditcka said:


> People In the crowd need to start wearing those lobster hats and toss around Limes during Sheamus matches, that would be epic


It's ideas like this that lead to the creation of the lightbulb.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Very bland RAW so far.

Melina is the highlight so far.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Superboy-Prime said:


> I still can't get over how Sheamus is wearing the belt when somebody like Shelton Benjamin or Carlito should've gotten that belt.... It really is a shameful thing how the belt was practically handed to him.


well shelton and carlito didn't know how to politic (kiss ass) like shameus does. They weren't triple h's work out buddy.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I guess Alicia Fox's days as Champion are numbered now that the best is back!


----------



## eyelovetree (Feb 2, 2010)

Ditcka said:


> People In the crowd need to start wearing those lobster hats and toss around Limes during Sheamus matches, that would be epic


:lmao I'd buy a lobster hat if they sold 'em


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

The new Wine Gums adverts are brilliant..


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Superboy-Prime said:


> I still can't get over how Sheamus is wearing the belt when somebody like Shelton Benjamin or Carlito should've gotten that belt.... It really is a shameful thing how the belt was practically handed to him.


Shelton or Carlito? Get out of here man. Sheamus is right at home in the main event, he deserves that title.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

The Expendables better be as awesome as it looks! Dying to see it


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Superboy-Prime said:


> It really is a shameful thing




Lobsterhead.


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

Sheik said:


> Very bland RAW so far.
> 
> Melina is the highlight so far.


yeah....so far


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Superboy-Prime said:


> I still can't get over how Sheamus is wearing the belt when somebody like Shelton Benjamin or Carlito should've gotten that belt.... It really is a shameful thing how the belt was practically handed to him.


It's also kinda sad that the WWE Champion is in the mid-card on Raw. The Main storyline going into SummerSlam isn't Sheamus vs Randy Orton for the title. It's Team Raw vs Nexus 7 on 7 match.

At least guys who became Champion quickly like Angle and Lesnar were over enough to be champion.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Sheik said:


> Very bland RAW so far.
> 
> Melina is the highlight so far.


I'm UK so i pretty much stayed up late just to see Melina's return lol


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

King_Kool-Aid™;8685597 said:


> well shelton and carlito didn't know how to politic (kiss ass) like shameus does. They weren't triple h's work out buddy.


Carlito also had no passion and zero wrestling ability. I did not know Sheamus was best friends with HHH.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

jjapples said:


> The Expendables better be as awesome as it looks! Dying to see it


Yeah. Time for all the wussy movie goers to see what a really movie looks like


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Ahh Jericho...still an epic entrance.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

King really needs to revert to being a heel commentator. It would offset the Cole effect.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Ok Jericho, pick up the show and get it to another level... That means, kick all Cena's ass...


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

The crowd feels dead.


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> Maybe I just have a thing about accents. Wade Barrett, William Regal, Vladimir Kozlov, Santino Marella, Drew McIntyre, even Chris Jericho on some level just entertain the fuck out of me when they talk.


Gabriel has an epic accent too.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Yes Cena, we know you "ain't leavin"...


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Time to take a dump... I ain't watching this. I haven't read any spoilers but I think we all know what's going down here: Clean Squash... poor Jericho.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Kick his ass Jericho


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> It's also kinda sad that the WWE Champion is in the mid-card on Raw. The Main storyline going into SummerSlam isn't Sheamus vs Randy Orton for the title. It's Team Raw vs Nexus 7 on 7 match.
> 
> At least guys who became Champion quickly like Angle and Lesnar were over enough to be champion.


Angle & Lesnar>>>>>>>>>>Sheamus obv.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

OMG those three guys with the Cena foam hands :lmao


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

virus21 said:


> Yeah. Time for all the wussy movie goers to see what a really movie looks like


They just don't make big dumb action movies anymore. It's a shame really :no:


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Basic Thuganomics >>>>>>>>>>> My Time Is Now


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

JeremyCB23 said:


> enjoy raw guys, i have to go into work cause someone called someone else the N word, and i have to go file an EO complaint


This might be the funniest thing I've ever read, coupled with the picture.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

John Cena will be at the Teen Choice Awards....WHO FUCKING CARES!!!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

You see if jbl was on commentary instead of king. It would be epic if cole was saying the longest running weekly epis SHUT UP!!!!

the greatness of jbl on commentary, that king booker segment was hilarious.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Wow. Ive actually noticed 10-15 EXACT same signs I saw last weeks crowd.

Crazy but they sure got a good showing wiht the 2 shows tied-in


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

The Striker said:


> Shelton or Carlito? Get out of here man. Sheamus is right at home in the main event, he deserves that title.


How did he ever deserve it? I just don't get it. The belt was handed to him. He was barely in the WWE for about a year by the time the title was handed to him. It's just bull that somebody who's barely been in the WWE for a year gets the title while good hard workers like Shelton or Carlito don't even get a chance to get the title.

Face it, he only got it because he was kissing HHH's ass.


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow Jericho is pretty out of shape now, he seems to have gotten even wider since Mania.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

The Striker said:


> OMG those three guys with the Cena foam hands :lmao


What.....the....FUCK!? :lmao


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

arjun14626rko said:


> Carlito also had no passion and zero wrestling ability. I did not know Sheamus was best friends with HHH.


Yeah and its not like Benjamin got on anyone's good side when he said he didn't mind being a mid-carder for life.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

arjun14626rko said:


> King really needs to revert to being a heel commentator. It would offset the Cole effect.


NXT commentary > RAW & Smackdown. Only because of Cole being a Miz dickrider and rookie hater. I miss biased commentators.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

"Why can't they just all get along?"

Quiet, Cole.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

lol Cena missed!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

lmao, i mark when cena misses the shoulder tackle. its like HUuuurrrduuurrr


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

In before "Jericho buried".


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

So, this probably means Jericho's record will fall to 1-57 against Cena, right?

Given that Cena wins EVERY time these two wrestle, it's hard to care about the match.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

RD25 said:


> Wow Jericho is pretty out of shape now, he seems to have gotten even wider since Mania.


What? :no:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> John Cena will be at the Teen Choice Awards....WHO FUCKING CARES!!!


The sad thing is Austin and Rock used to present there. Teenagers today suck


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

And I quote "STAY DOWN STAY DOWN"


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

I am sure Benjamin was happy with the paycheck, but that is not a smart comment to make.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Lame and predictable episode so far.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Will mark out if I hear "ASK HIM!" tonight.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Oh God. I almost thought Cena wasn't going to make it in before the 10 count. -_-


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Referee in the auidence :lmao


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Superboy-Prime said:


> How did he ever deserve it? I just don't get it. The belt was handed to him. He was barely in the WWE for about a year by the time the title was handed to him. It's just bull that somebody who's barely been in the WWE for a year gets the title while good hard workers like Shelton or Carlito don't even get a chance to get the title.
> 
> Face it, he only got it because he was kissing HHH's ass.


Shelton is horrendous on the mic 0 charisma, carlito had potential but he apparently didnt give a fuck.
Sheamus got the belt rather quick but he has grown into the spot he worked for.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

wow whiffed punch by cena


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Superboy-Prime said:


> How did he ever deserve it? I just don't get it. The belt was handed to him. He was barely in the WWE for about a year by the time the title was handed to him. It's just bull that somebody who's barely been in the WWE for a year gets the title while good hard workers like Shelton or Carlito don't even get a chance to get the title.
> 
> Face it, he only got it because he was kissing HHH's ass.


I don't give a fuck what he did, he's come into his own as a main eventer and is ENTERTAINING. Carlito and Shelton started off with all the potential in the world, but neither ever really lived up to it. And you think THEY deserved a title? Sheamus was smart enough to know how to get to the top, he didn't sit around and piss and moan about it like certain other guys.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Just read Cena's IMDB

Apparently they're making a Fred Movie (That obnoxious Youtube kid), and if that's not bad enough, Cena is playing Fred's Father

fpalm x1,000,000


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

virus21 said:


> The sad thing is Austin and Rock used to present there. Teenagers today suck


LOL, it's not their fault they weren't born early enough to experience The Rock and Austin.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Rice9999 said:


> In before "Jericho buried".


Not really. I called before the bell rang.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

RD25 said:


> Wow Jericho is pretty out of shape now, he seems to have gotten even wider since Mania.


Yeah, i saw Jericho on muscle and fitness a few months back, if only he looked like that all the time!


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Superboy-Prime said:


> How did he ever deserve it? I just don't get it. The belt was handed to him. He was barely in the WWE for about a year by the time the title was handed to him. It's just bull that somebody who's barely been in the WWE for a year gets the title while good hard workers like Shelton or Carlito don't even get a chance to get the title.
> 
> Face it, he only got it because he was kissing HHH's ass.


Carlito was the furthest thing from a hard worker. 





notorious_187 said:


> NXT commentary > RAW & Smackdown. Only because of Cole being a Miz dickrider and rookie hater. I miss biased commentators.


Commentators need bias. Striker is great because of it. 



virus21 said:


> The sad thing is Austin and Rock used to present there. Teenagers today suck


Unless Orton shows up and RKOs and kicks everyone in the head.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

One day someone will give up when Jericho tells them to. And the marking shall be deafening.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

haha 5 knuckle shuffle CODEBREAKER


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

ToddTheBod said:


> Will mark out if I hear "ASK HIM!" tonight.


Start marking...best bit of the night so far for me.
Sad when a women's match is better than all the other matches so far.


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

So whats everybodies Summer Slam team predictions? I have a few long shots in my prediction but here it goes :

1. Cena
2. Morrison
3. R Truth
4. I think HHH will come back
5. Bret will wrestle
6. Edge will have a change of heart
7. DANIELSON RETURNS


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Codebreaker!


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

LBGetBack said:


> So, this probably means Jericho's record will fall to 1-57 against Cena, right?
> 
> Given that Cena wins EVERY time these two wrestle, it's hard to care about the match.


when did jericho get that 1 win against cena? i dont remember jericho ever defeating cena


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Goldust looks to be in really good shape. It's sad to see him as a jobber though. Hopefully he gets another push before he ever decides to retire. He is becoming as credible as Funaki where he has lost so many matches that at some point it can't be a big win for the opponent.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ditcka said:


> Just read Cena's IMDB
> 
> Apparently they're making a Fred Movie (That obnoxious Youtube kid), and if that's not bad enough, Cena is playing Fred's Father
> 
> fpalm x1,000,000


Yes sadly. First saw that little prick on iCarly and I didn't know he was this Youtube celeb. When I found out, I faceplamed the biggest faceplam in history. And to think Nick was planning to put it in Theaters. No wonder they get thier ass kicked by Disney.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

King:Sit down Michael...

Why in the blue hell was cole standing was he afraid Jericho was going to throw Cena into him :no:


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

This 'Above the Influence' commercial should really be STRAIGHT EDGE sponsored!!!!!!


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

nWo2010 said:


> So whats everybodies Summer Slam team predictions? I have a few long shots in my prediction but here it goes :
> 
> 1. Cena
> 2. Morrison
> ...


4. I really hope not. 

6. That is way too much of a face move, unless it is very selfish.

7. Amazing.


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

a sick team for Summer Slam would be :

1. Cena
2. Hart
3. Stone Cold
4. Rock
5. HHH
6. Undertaker
7. Danielson

If that happened the entire wrestling community would explode


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

LBGetBack said:


> LOL, it's not their fault they weren't born early enough to experience The Rock and Austin.


Its really thier taste in general, not just wrestling


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

jjapples said:


> Start marking...best bit of the night so far for me.
> Sad when a women's match is better than all the other matches so far.


Well it did include Jillian, Gail & Natalya! I'm liking Tamina so far too.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

LOL at everyone attacking Carlito and Shelton's "work ethic".....as if you really know how hard these guys do and don't work. All you know is what you read, and then you spew that back out like a know it all. Fuck outta here.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

nWo2010 said:


> a sick team for Summer Slam would be :
> 
> 1. Cena
> 2. Hart
> ...


did you just put daniel bryan on a list with 6 of the 10 greatest wrestlers ever?


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

I wish John Cena could make the STF-U more believable. It looks so fake.


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

Chris22 said:


> Yeah, i saw Jericho on muscle and fitness a few months back, if only he looked like that all the time!


I remember that, I also remember it was photoshopped.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

virus21 said:


> Yes sadly. First saw that little prick on iCarly and I didn't know he was this Youtube celeb. When I found out, I faceplamed the biggest faceplam in history. And to think Nick was planning to put it in Theaters. No wonder they get thier ass kicked by Disney.


iCarly lol!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

just me or is this match really boring?


----------



## Thunda (Dec 7, 2003)

nWo2010 said:


> a sick team for Summer Slam would be :
> 
> 1. Cena
> 2. Hart
> ...


i would jizz sooooo hard


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

VRsick said:


> did you just put daniel bryan on a list with 6 of the 10 greatest wrestlers ever?


Not that he is as good or accomplished as much the choice was for story line and fan shock because everyone wants to see him walk out and choke out David Otunga


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Ric Flair's diatribes against Carlito in 2006 were based on his lack of a real work ethic.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

YOU ARE A STUPID MAN!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

YOU'RE A STUPID MAN! :lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

OH MY CHRIST :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

YOU'RE A STUPID MAN! :lmao


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

YOU'RE A STUPID MAN! YOU'RE A STUPID MAN!


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Superasshole should have been counted out 5 times over by now... [email protected] Jericho "You're a stupid man!"


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

U ARE STUPID MAN!!!!!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

YOU ARE A STUPID MAN!


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

nWo2010 said:


> So whats everybodies Summer Slam team predictions? I have a few long shots in my prediction but here it goes :
> 
> 1. Cena
> 2. Morrison
> ...


The Rock is back by then hopefully


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Cena sells a slap to the neck...


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

"YOU ARE A STUPID MAN!"

Lol @ King still in his ring gear.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

RD25 said:


> I remember that, I also remember it was photoshopped.


Yeah, that's what i meant!

You're a stupid man! You're a stupid man! lol i loved it.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

You are a stupid man!!

Jericho is amazing


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Y2J doesn't use the top rope?


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Did Jericho just scold Cena while he was bent over and then slapped him?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> iCarly lol!


What?! I like the show, ok!


----------



## eyelovetree (Feb 2, 2010)

"Stay down! You are a stupid man!" :lmao Jericho is just great!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

So who would lose the majority of the match only to pull out a win in the final moments if Cena and Mysterio had a match?? haha


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

lmfao your a stupid man, sometimes i feel jericho does these king of things specifically for the iwc, thank you chris, your the man


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Among the million, trillion things that Michael Cole fails at, he is abominable at calling pin covers.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

jericho hits a move off the top rope? vs cena? whats next, hitting a lionsault and a tap out from walls of jericho


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

As IF Cena would not be part of Team Cena... lame concept...


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

nWo2010 said:


> Did Jericho just scold Cena while he was bent over and then slapped him?


jericho is awsome


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

fail lion sault


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Jericho does this stuff just for us, I'm sure of it :lmao


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

:shocked: Jericho actually hit the Lionsault! Somewhat...lol


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Botch city!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Cena has kicked out of every signature move.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

What a botch.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ohh my godd!!! did a lionsault just connect?? :shocked:


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

VRsick said:


> jericho hits a move off the top rope? vs cena? w*hats next, hitting a lionsault* and a tap out from walls of jericho


Are you actually.. encouraging the apocalypse?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

VRsick said:


> jericho hits a move off the top rope? vs cena? whats next, hitting a lionsault and a tap out from walls of jericho


i honestly havent seen him even attempt a lionsault in months


edit: what the fuck dude can you see the future?


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Jericho is just awesome!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

ShaggyK said:


> i honestly havent seen him even attempt a lionsault in months
> 
> 
> edit: well....



You have not watched a Jericho match in months? Sorry to hear.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Total Package said:


> Bitoni?


<<<<<<< there ya go


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> i honestly havent seen him even attempt a lionsault in months
> 
> 
> edit: well....


he does them all the time, he just misses them all


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

More superman strength.

REALLY?!?!?!

FUCK THAT!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

How can you patent a spear and a leg drop?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

WHAAAAAAAT!!!!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Jericho tapped before Cena even locked it in?


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

Bullshit!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

How many times have we seen this ending?


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

What the...?


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Damn Cena!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Cenadidn't even have it on and Jericho tapped straight away!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I hope Jericho was suppose to do that..


----------



## SIN_REKA (Jul 28, 2010)

That was unexpected...


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

WTF was that... Damn.....:frustrate


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

That's not the Walls! That's a PG girly Boston Crab...oops, didn't even finish the sentence


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Jericho forcing himself off the team


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

he didnt even lock it in...

What the fuck is this? Oh I get it.......

Cena is basically better than everyone in history, including Chuck Norris.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jericho loses to Cena? The hell you say


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

arjun14626rko said:


> Among the million, trillion things that Michael Cole fails at, he is abominable at calling pin covers.


Hmmm...with the amount of things Cole sucks at I'm amazed he finds his way to the shows on Monday nights...ok, I'll be honest, I'm amazed he manages to dress and feed himself quite frankly.
FUCK OFF WWE! I am sick to fucking death of no one taping to the walls anymore.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

The anticipation of the STF-U is just too much for Jericho to take.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

wtf double post?


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

You're forced to tap out before it's even locked, that's how painful it is.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

ROFL @ diplomatic Cena already. My girlfriend just called it perfectly, he is like Barbie. All these different types and they are all silly.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

wtf is this a lifetime moment?


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

I hope this makes sense eventually, but that was a horrid ending


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jericho hit the Lionsault!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Cena just *begging* the fans to see it his way.

Lol.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

god cena's character just kisses everyone's ass


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

A from the heart Cena moment...to the shower boys!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Awwwwww. So sweet.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Cena is opening his heart up to Jericho?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I'd also like to know how he was quick into the cover after he took a while checking out his knee..stfu cole.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Jericho didn't want to get dry humped by Cena.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Cena sounding a lot like Barrett when it was Cena who had to decide.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I think I feel a tear coming on.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

joshman82 said:


> <<<<<<< there ya go


The Pornstar Trinity is Complete!

:lmao:lmao


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Jericho to go face? Crap... no...


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

One helluva match where Jericho carried your useless ass


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

it is logically written, even if it's a little ham handed.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

All these pussy Canadians deserting our patriotic God sent leader Cena. Bret Hart is next.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Jericho is the best in the world at losing.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Orton & Miz should be good!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Jericho joining Nexus? God, that would be awesome.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Thats right!

Edge and Jericho dont need those scrubs !!!

:lmao


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Cena - Maybe I shouldn't have beat him up?!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Jericho to run-in when Nexus brawls with Team WWE at end of show...


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

cena's got 1 hell of a team left. Bunch of superstars.


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Did Jericho just pull the the quintuple heel/face turn? Heel to the ring, starts to look like a emotional face, turns his back heel, stops face, keeps walking heel


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Dammit Jericho!

Miz looks like a fucking idiot in that picture. His stupid chin thing...


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Ditcka said:


> The Pornstar Trinity is Complete!
> 
> :lmao:lmao


just proves what a bunch of idiots we really are. lol.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

All we needed there was for cena to say "we need the old chris jericho back" and it would of been like the austin-invasion thing, Does that mean nexus is going to beat up wwe superstars while jericho at a bar then jericho comes and own them


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

I am liking WrestleMania on NBC. Just start it an hour earlier.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Edge and Jericho vs Team Cena and Nexus for Summerslam, lol


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

May John Cena forever be known as
"The Stupid Man"...​


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

BallinGid said:


> All we needed there was for cena to say "we need the old chris jericho back" and it would of been like the austin-invasion thing, Does that mean nexus is going to beat up wwe superstars while jericho at a bar then jericho comes and own them


Cena singing the Welcome Back Kotter theme song with an acoustic guitar would complete my life.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Ditcka said:


> Edge and Jericho vs Team Cena and Nexus for Summerslam, lol


Triple Threat Elimination 7-on-7-on7... lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Eyeball Nipple said:


> May John Cena forever be known as
> "The Stupid Man"...​


What, we weren't calling him that before


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Eyeball Nipple said:


> May John Cena forever be known as
> "The Stupid Man"...​



Can it be changed to "The Stupid SuperMan"?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

The Striker said:


> Cena singing the Welcome Back Kotter theme song with an acoustic guitar would complete my life.


Only The Rock could make that work. Remember that...


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

The Striker said:


> Cena singing the Welcome Back Kotter theme song with an acoustic guitar would complete my life.


lmao yes!


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

You Forgot your Straw LOL!!!


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

See Cena's STF is so good it has hypothetical pain.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

The Striker said:


> Cena singing the Welcome Back Kotter theme song with an acoustic guitar would complete my life.


Him getting singing the Welcome Back Kotter theme while getting *HI*T by an acoustic guitar would complete the universe.


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

Eyeball Nipple said:


> May John Cena forever be known as
> "The Stupid Man"...​


works for me!! :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Eyeball Nipple said:


> Triple Threat Elimination 7-on-7-on7... lol


Is there enough room on the apron for that?? hah


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Eyeball Nipple said:


> Him getting singing the Welcome Back Kotter theme while getting *HI*T by an acoustic guitar would complete the universe.


Only if it means Jeff Jarrett joins Team WWE.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

The Rated R Superstar and Y2J !


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

BTW, I feel sorry for Awerican viewers, the adverts you have to endure and the amount of them.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The bromance is flowering again. Oh my, I am seeing stars..


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Lets go Edge and Jericho!!!


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Looks like Edge and Jericho will be on Team Cena...they should just skip all the BS for the next 2 weeks.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Team Ego V2.0?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Chris and Edge are a couple now. How cute.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

SatanX said:


> Can it be changed to "The Stupid SuperMan"?


Superman would be able to take on all of Nexus and win easily. Finish the whole thing off with piling all seven Nexus members on his shoulders and giving them one big collective FU. Or Attitude Adjustment. Whatever.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Jericho and Edge out...Hornswoggle and Santino in?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Jericho/Edge patching things up? Hehh..C'mon WWE.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AND I QUOTE


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

RD25 said:


> BTW, I feel sorry for Awerican viewers, the adverts you have to endure and the amount of them.


Its the capitalist way


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

They do know they were already tag champs right?

LOL @ them hugging


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Rated Y2J is back..or is it Y2R?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Team Rated-Y2Edgericho?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

So their WrestleMania feud never happened?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

That's what I like to see.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Give him your attention fuckheads.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Shut-up Michael ! AND I QUOTE !


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Edgicho?


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Awesome. Edge and Jericho together again.


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

return of rated y2j?


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

lol @ Jerichos face reaction to the email bleep tone.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

LOL!.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

how does cole KNOW it's the gm...before he reads it? is the GM the only one who has his email? cole = no friends???


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

soooo Jericho and Edge get squashed by SuperCena and an old guy? great main event....


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Im DYING to see if WWE lets Edge spear The Hitman!!!!!!

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Another burial next week...


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Nexusjacks!


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

$10 bucks says RKO's that microphone.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

THE VIPER !


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

nWo2010 said:


> Edgicho?


i like it


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Can we just call the GM Skynet from now on?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Rated Y2J vs. Cena and Bret Hart. *I wonder which team most of us will be cheering on.*

:hmm:


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Shivaki said:


> lol @ Jerichos face reaction to the email bleep tone.


Indeed!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

The Viper vs. Cole's Master


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

When the blue hell did he make that movie?!


----------



## moss (Apr 13, 2003)

TRAILER NEXT!!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Im DYING to see if WWE lets Edge spear The Hitman!!!!!!
> ...


Yeah, you're pretty sick if you think seeing a stroke victim getting speared would be funny.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL, that John Cena movie looks worse than the Marine.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*"The E-mail says, and I quote: "Increase Your Penis size today with just......oops wrong folder, one second guys...."*


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

does anyone care about Orton and Sheamus mini feud right now?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

So I guess John Cena's streak on being in a movie where his wife gets kidnapped and there's an explosion in every scene is over.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

virus21 said:


> Can we just call the GM Skynet from now on?


I normally called it Microsoft Word or WordPad... but I think that will also work


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

sweet, so they still going to do a rated y2j angle, an angle that should have gone down last year, glad they bringing it back, it was pretty easy to, jericho and edge seemed to get along just fine despite edge giving jericho the beating of his life at extreme rules and making him cry.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> When the blue hell did he make that movie?!





Can't blast his work ethic.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> LOL, that John Cena movie looks worse than the Marine.


The Pirana 3D movie looks more entertaining. Anticipated, by who?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Next week The Un-Americans return.


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

Can't wait for this Trailer!!!


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

Ditcka said:


> *"The E-mail says, and I quote: "Increase Your Penis size today with just......oops wrong folder, one second guys...."*


if cole ever did this, i'd take back everything ive ever said or written about him


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

EdEddNEddy said:


> *The Viper vs. Cole's Master*


----------



## MVT (Mar 14, 2010)

.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Dibiase/Khali after this trailer crap?

I can't wait to see Ted and Maryse together again.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Total Package said:


> Yeah, you're pretty sick if you think seeing a stroke victim getting speared would be funny.


Im in complete fan mode right now, but on a serious note, if he cant wrestle he has NO business in the ring.

Chances are Nexus just invades the ring or Edge/Jericho tap to Sharpshooter or STF or both maybe?? 
We've all seen the power Cena possesses.


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> When the blue hell did he make that movie?!


I just asked my brother that same question! did he make it while maintaining a full wrestling schedule?


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Did they claim that the new movie with "The Stupid Man" is highly anticipated? LOL!!

By whom? 8 year olds around the world?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

sooo wtf is this movie?


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Do they really need to waste Raw time with a trailer for a movie that is going to tank?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Cue the footage, monkeys.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

What is this, the Cena version of 8 Mile?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Cena in jail:shocked: i am speechless even if its just a movie


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Cena teaching people how to wrestle? Oh lordy.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I dunno if the Nexus' actions during that tag match will convince the Canadians to rejoin Team WWE, or if the whole thing is a trick to ambush Nexus by Cena, but either way it will probably be somewhat annoying.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

lmfao i turned to young guns on cmt til this trailer is over


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

I hope Stupid Man locks in the STF on that kid!!

This movie looks like shit. [email protected] 3 move Cena showing people how to wrestle.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

DANNY GLOVER



edit; why am I not surprised people are like "LOL CENA TEECHIN PPLZ HOW TO RESTLE LOLLOL"


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Wonder if he taught him 6 moves of doom?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

This looks like the corniest movie ever.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Danny Glover is the fucking man.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i like that cena isnt the main character in this film.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

This isn't saying much but this may be the best movie Cena's ever been in.


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

looks like a pretty good movie tbh


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Punjabi music !


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

cavs25 said:


> Cena in jail:shocked: i am speechless even if its just a movie


Too bad its a movie. He must pay for his crimes


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

TheWFEffect said:


>


say whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

riley marks before riley was even known??


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Rmx820 said:


> DANNY GLOVER


he's gettin to old for this shit


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

time for people to flood with Maryse comments.


----------



## SIN_REKA (Jul 28, 2010)

That chick was cute.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

The Striker said:


> What is this, the Cena version of 8 Mile?


Yeah except Cena is a little rich kid from New England.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

the only PG13 on Monday nights...


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Can't blast his work ethic.


Not at all...I can't stand the character but I got mad respect for the man. The guy loves the busines..


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

*takes cue*

Maryse in 3.2.1...


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

the best thing about Ted wrestling.........MARYSE


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> he's gettin to old for this shit


First 2012 and now this? fpalm


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

ted dibiase can't even get a reaction even when raw is taped


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The bore and the whore


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

Nabz23 said:


> time for people to flood with Maryse comments.


damn straight!! There goes that lady!! yeah!!!!!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Maryseeeeeeeee...


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

DiBiase and Maryse make a nice couple. He really needs an authentic title, though.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

...........................


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> ted dibiase can't even get a reaction even when raw is taped


Yeah, for all the people complaining about canned reactions, the crowd sure is god damn quiet.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

God she's slutty.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

lol at it saying 'limited engagement' as if they know the film won't do good.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

OK, so this isn't so much ann actual match as it is a setup for Nexus to beat down Khali, right?


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Love or hate Cena, gotta agree how well his work ethic is between the WWE and these movies that he is in. Danny Glover rocks.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Fake ass "Khali" chants!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Maryse looks amazing as always!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> lol at it saying 'limited engagement' as if they know the film won't do good.


What WWE Film has?


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Every time I see Khali or Big Show chop someone, I'm reminded of the original season of Tough Enough when Hardcore Holly was chopping the shit out of all the contestants.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Nexus should abduct Maryse


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Nexus on commentary please.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

THE CHOP AND THE GRIP!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

DiBiase's face. :lmao


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Is Maryse incapable of expressing any kind of emotion?


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Did Khali just sell a nothing in the corner before? Dibiase was punching him in the face and he kept shaking his head and the ref broke it up but Khali kept going hahahaha...Nice face Ted.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Ted, you just lost Khali

GTFO. NOW. :lmao


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Ok... it was the shitty night for DiBiase... Well, any of the two had to happen


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Total Package said:


> First 2012 and now this? fpalm


i was referring to his line in every Lethal Weapon movie....thats gotta be what he is thinking at this point in his career.



Total Package said:


> God she's slutty.


you say that like its a bad thing


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

SMH @ Dibiase getting squashed by the Great Khali!!!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Maryse looks embarrassed lol!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

DiBiase may have just died and no one in the crowd gives a shit.


----------



## eyelovetree (Feb 2, 2010)

:lmao at Ted's face during the vice grip. Anyway, that match was awkward...


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Total Package said:


> God she's slutty.


of which, I approve!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Damn Cole just got hard when Miz came on the screen.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Khali FTW!,Miz!!


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

cole just jizzed his pants at the sight of miz lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> Is Maryse incapable of expressing any kind of emotion?


Dull Surprise!


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Mr. "About to be Squashed" himself...


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> say whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> riley marks before riley was even known??


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Maryse has nude pictures you know.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> i was referring to his line in every Lethal Weapon movie....thats gotta be what he is thinking at this point in his career.
> 
> 
> 
> you say that like its a bad thing


Glover has been an overall fail for the majority of his career. And sluts aren't my thing. She doesn't even look that good naked.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

I am looking forward to this main event.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I swear Michael Cole talks about Miz like he wants to go to Vermont and have a Commitment Ceremony with him!


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Rice9999 said:


> DiBiase may have just died and no one in the crowd gives a shit.


:lmao:


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

sooo Cole = bigger Miz mark than the entire IWC?


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

If someday Khali kisses Maryse as the Punjabi Playboy I will LMAO... After that I might just cry.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Cole really did jizz for the Miz there. Disturbing.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

virus21 said:


> The bore and the whore


Maryse is not a whore but....:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I swear Michael Cole talks about Miz like he wants to go to Vermont and have a Commitment Ceremony with him!


:sex wow


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

i like how wwe is advertisting one year old white collar while we have a hotter new show covert affairs airing. prob cuz it takes up the time spot of NXT....


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Bella Twins spot....

Are these girls good for anything else???


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

WTF is this shit? Am I watching WWE RAW or Entertainment Weekly??


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

What a surprise... Bella Whores hang out with everybody...


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Bella sluts time.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

It's the third John Cena in the Cena Triangle.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Of course, everyone knows the Bellas!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Bella Whores


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

So the Bellas miss whoring out to celebs so much that they visit them on set now?


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Haha, this is hilarious. :lmao


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Poor Marky Mark


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

lmao @ the Wendy Richter comment


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

My boy Will Ferrell!!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Bellas are average?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Will Ferrel is smart. He doesn't want to catch the clap.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Rice9999 said:


> DiBiase may have just died and no one in the crowd gives a shit.


:lmao


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Ferrell doesn't want STDs.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

The Bellas getting buried by Will Ferrell = awesome!


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

did mark have alil too much fun there?


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Squaaaaaaaaashoooooommmme!!!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

If Marky Mark had hauled off and hit her back he would be my favourite actour immediately.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Marky-Mark Cena got shut down :lmao


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Mark Whalberg FTW!!!.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

MIchael cole the rock says never and the rock means ever copy the Miz's AWESOME catchphrase.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

jjapples said:


> The Bellas getting buried by Will Ferrell = awesome!


I missed it what did he do?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

even this guy got it down and dirty with the bella whores


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

The Miz is so over, he's left the crowd completely speechless!!!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Actually Miz....your the one who has the Skull Crushing Finale after your botch.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

The Bellas are AWESOME WTF Cole... fpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

RKAWWWWESSSSSSSSSSSSSOOOO!!!! to come


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Why do I feel like the Miz is always holding back a laugh whenever he talks?


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

I like how they are building The Miz.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Do the voices in your head hear me???

:lmao Great


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Are Will Ferrell and Markie Mark guest hosting next week or something? Didn't get the point of that segment otherwise...

RANDAL!!!!!!!11111111111

-abandons thread-


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Miz's mic work is amazing.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

You know, people can like or dislike whoever they wish, but to say Miz's promos are monotone is ridiculously stupid.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

i rlly think miz thinks hes the rock of now. and i feel hes comes up quite shy of that.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

It looks like the Miz's skull is going to pop out his face


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

lol why is it Michael roots for the faces and against the heels most of the night then when Miz come on he's all over Miz's dick?


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

nWo2010 said:


> Maryse has nude pictures you know.


Playboy Vixens... :gun:


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> RANDAL!!!!!!!11111111111


----------



## eyelovetree (Feb 2, 2010)

Why is there a Ref in the crowd?


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

I wish Orton would do the destiny pose again.

EDIT - No way !


----------



## weaver2121 (Feb 3, 2010)

Time to watch our future, most boring 'WWE Champion' in The Miz...


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Total Package said:


> Miz's mic work is amazing.


Don't say that too loud. People need to pretend the crowd was dead at the end of that promo.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

M/E getting 12~ish minutes...should be interesting


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

I am very disappointed. I have yet to hear a vintage from Michael Cole.

EDIT - HE SAID IT !


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Can Cole go for one minute without getting on his knees in front of Miz?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

arjun14626rko said:


> I am very disappointed. I have yet to hear a vintage from Michael Cole.


This.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Is it me, or has the audience for this show been fully recorded. It doesn't sound like a live crowd, just a crowd made by the audio team.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Finally realized a major difference between Orton & Austin.
Orton stalks his opponents
Austin ran up on you and beat the shit out of you.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Natsuke said:


> Is it me, or has the audience for this show been fully recorded. It doesn't sound like a live crowd, just a crowd made by the audio team.


Maybe that's because it is.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Orton is intent on taking The Miz's head off !


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Lobsterhead!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

notorious_187 said:


> Finally realized a major difference between Orton & Austin.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

seriously? 4 minutes of the main event and then a commercial? there are only 6 or so minutes left in the show and they cut to commercial?


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

notorious_187 said:


> Finally realized a major difference between Orton & Austin.
> Orton stalks his opponents
> Austin ran up on you and beat the shit out of you.


Maybe it is a Triple H influence? Cerebral Assassin?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao

You nearly killed me


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Ohh you running human jar of mayonnaise... Orton, don't hear to those voices, they will screw you....


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

New trailers for SvR2010!?!?,Aren't they about to show new SvR2011 stuff during SS weekend??.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Total Package said:


> Maybe that's because it is.


I already know the show's recorded.

I didn't think they edit out the sounds of the live recording for a makeshift, boring as hell audience. Nice try to be smarky.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

If Miz loses this is what he is thinking.

Cole: NO....NOT THIS WAY!! WHY MUST MY BOYFRIEND LOSE!?! WHY?!? *crying while j**king off*


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Natsuke said:


> I already know the show's recorded.
> 
> I didn't think they edit out the sounds of the live recording for a makeshift, boring as hell audience. Nice try to be smarky.


They always edit the crowd reactions in a taped show.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

EdEddNEddy said:


> If Miz loses this is what he is thinking.
> 
> Cole: NO....NOT THIS WAY!! WHY MUST MY BOYFRIEND LOSE!?! WHY?!? *crying while j**king off*


THAT DAMN VIPER RANDY ORTON !


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


>


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

EdEddNEddy said:


> If Miz loses this is what he is thinking.
> 
> Cole: NO....NOT THIS WAY!! WHY MUST MY BOYFRIEND LOSE!?! WHY?!? *crying while j**king off*












Come on man.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Why is Sheamus standing? Does that get uncomfortable? I would really prefer he have a chair.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Instant Karma said:


> Come on man.


Stop!! Im going to DIE!

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

arjun14626rko said:


> Why is Sheamus standing? Does that get uncomfortable? I would really prefer he have a chair.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I knew he couldn't go a whole show without vintage.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Vintage!


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

what the hell summerslam is next next Sunday holy we have nothing done so far oh my.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

No vintages all night and we get two within minutes. Excellent.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Sheamus rocks the Triple H beard much better than Triple H does.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

EdEddNEddy said:


> If Miz loses this is what he is thinking.
> 
> Cole: NO....NOT THIS WAY!! WHY MUST MY BOYFRIEND LOSE!?! WHY?!? *crying while j**king off*



:lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I dont know why I didn't think of it, but after Cena's promo and his movie trailer:


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

arjun14626rko said:


> Why is Sheamus standing? Does that get uncomfortable? I would really prefer he have a chair.





Ditcka said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Ditcka said:


>


:lmao if there's one thing I didn't expect to see tonight, it was a Seinfeld reference. Thank you, sir.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

virus21 said:


> I dont know why I didn't think of it, but after Cena's promo and his movie trailer:


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Man I really hope The Rock Returns next week or Summerslam he needs to come back.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Michael Cole is pulling way too hard for The Miz. When did the love fest start?


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

orton is the most boring wrestler in history


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

miz is doing an excellent job in this match.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

cole is a cheerleader.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Michael Cole just said he is a big cheerleader. Someone fire up Photoshop!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Botched clothesline.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

"Im a big cheerleader for Miz, I admit that"

Cole is so...I dont even know anymore


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Cole's voice cracked


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow.

Cole just jizzed lol


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

The Miz is making Orton look like a joke.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Cole's gonna blow his load all over the laptop in this match.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

*God this match is boring, orton + miz = fail:no:*


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

WHAT A COUNTER LADIES AND GENTLEMEN!!!!


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Switching gears=no-selling the entire match up to that point


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

JR with Austin is Cole with Miz...


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Cole channeling his inner John Mayer "and that happened": "AND MIZ DID THIS!"


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

Orton went over the top rope and din't dislocate his shoulder, bravo.


----------



## Kezz1178 (Jul 18, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao Cole just went mad at Miz's "amazing" counter.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

yeah cole wow what a combo, not like you havent seen that 90 times before.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Not a bad match


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

This has been quite a nice match. Very enjoyable.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

I am really LOLing at Cole... What a joke he is... even as a cheerleader


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

RKO!!!

COLE GO CRY NOW!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

miz sold the rko well i will say


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

arjun14626rko said:


> This has been quite a nice match. Very enjoyable.


I agree!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Lame as shit ending.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

STUPID!... STUPID!


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Time for Michael Cole to start pouting.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

wow what a shitty ending


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

that was an excellent match. one of the best showings for the mitb winner before cashing it in.

the miz did sell that rko much better this week. constant improvement, is becoming the hallmark of the miz


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

Miz got buried...


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Very good match.

They're making Miz look like a total star since MITB. He handled himself well against Orton.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

my god, i freaking love randy orton's intensity, sheamus running into the ring and then randy pounding down onto the mat with that vicious look, you just know randy orton would rip sheamus apart if he got inside the ring, awesome ending


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Superboy-Prime said:


> Miz got buried...


i hope ur trollin


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

so the miz could put up a watchable match ... so all that leaves is the 'real world' and 'no reaction' excuses for his haters


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Superboy-Prime said:


> Miz got buried...


wat?:no:
gtfo he looked strong in that match :hmm:


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Show gone already... well, at least it was a decent last match... 6.5-7/10 maybe


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

*looks at watch waiting for Evolution to discredit Miz somehow lol*


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

this taped show just goes to show you that wwe fans care when tv is live. usually there are double the amount of pages in this thread...smackdown same thing...nxt isn't even close. i bet ratings for this one will be complete shit.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Superboy-Prime said:


> Miz got buried...


I pray this was a joke ...


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

The show overall was not that great, but some parts of it were just way too funny. STUPID MAN!


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Superboy-Prime said:


> Miz got buried...


Dear oh dear...


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Superboy-Prime said:


> Miz got buried...


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Good match. The viper pose at the end was epic.

Okay Raw... my favourite parts were the divas (mainly Natalya), Jericho/Edge alliance and Randy.

BED TIME!


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

Yea I was just joking. Of course Randy's gonna win this match. It'd look bad for him if he didn't since he's facing Sheamus at Summerslam... Besides, Ted was the one who got buried tonight.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Superboy-Prime said:


> Miz got buried...


You son bitch :cuss:


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Is it just me that thinks all Orton's arm gestures and ring pounding look more like a seizure than any real rage? It just seems like he has gone over the top with too much movement.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Ok show, good showing from Jericho/Cena, the divas (WTF?!) well Nattie, Gail and Melina anyway, and Miz looked...credible in that mtach. I am not a fan of his in the ring by a long shot, but he looked pretty decent just then.
That rKo = fucking awesome  Not quite Shooting StarKo level, but I love when they snap out of nowhere.
Also Goldust! Even if he got squashed I'm just happy he got TV time.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I agree tonight's episode was pretty decent-good!.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm far from a Miz fan but i'll admit that it was watchable to see him wrestle during that match. Infact, I was more entertained by him than Orton in that match. Oh and no, Miz didn't get buried either. Being buried was Sheamus vs. Goldust, where Goldust couldn't get an offensive move in.

An okay show tonight. I'm still losing interest with the Nexus vs. Team WWE. Jericho and Edge as partners may be my reason to keep watching though.

It's great to see Melina back also. It explains why Alicia is currently holding the title.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Surprisingly good show.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

So I was at my EMT class all night and read the first 8 pages of this thread and just now learnt it was not live. I am about to start watching and was just wondering if anyone knows why it was a recording?


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

And still no guests hosts!


R-right? Or was Will Ferrell & Matt whatever the hosts?


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

NyQuil said:


> So I was at my EMT class all night and read the first 8 pages of this thread and just now learnt it was not live. I am about to start watching and was just wondering if anyone knows why it was a recording?


Apparently, the roster is doing the rounds in Australia, so they taped it.


----------



## bikeST34L1Nbum (May 18, 2006)

Shivaki said:


> I'm far from a Miz fan but i'll admit that it was watchable to see him wrestle during that match. Infact, I was more entertained by him than Orton in that match. Oh and no, Miz didn't get buried either. Being buried was Sheamus vs. Goldust, where Goldust couldn't get an offensive move in.



I agree, I was never really a Miz fan until that match. For some reason, as soon as he got the mic before the match he entertained me and during that match at one point I realized that he is really doing good for himself. He has come a way and I could honestly say that I would be interested in him in the main event scene. SOOO glad he got rid of the "Chick Magnet" character. Plus he showed (at least to me) that he can hang with the big dogs as his match with Orton was very decent to say the least.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

It all ended kinda quickly.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So wait...Edge & Jericho are off Team WWE??? Um...ok. 

Nice to see they gave ME spot to Orton & Miz. I like that they are at least trying to portray Miz as somebody on that upper level, something they did NOT do with Swagger & Punk when they had the MITB.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

*Well it shouldn't be hard to top this raw next week:no:*


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

this episode didn't make any sense to me at all.


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> this episode didn't make any sense to me at all.


Well, there was some wrestling then Orton pounded on the mat, but noticeably lighter than he used to prior to his last pay per view match with Edge. 

Cena made Jericho tap out with his air submission. The Nexus wants the Great Khali to hurt the credibility of their squad. Edge and Jericho are best buddies now. Melina is back and the Miz isn't that bad of a wrestler. A fairly decent RAW in my opinion. I don't know what's so hard to understand.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

I rate this RAW: Matrix Melina out of 10


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

The crowd seemed pretty lively tonight which was nice since I absolutely hate dead crowds and they just ruin everything.


----------



## doughboy123 (Jun 11, 2005)

average raw. melina's back which is good. cena's team is in shambles for the 2nd straight week in a row. now the 2 vacant spots possibly 3 including the khali which imo will be replace with evan bourne.


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

I enjoyed edges roll in the full show, was an ok match with barrett and a couple of good promos

The miz still sucks, a top mid carder at best, I mean how the fuck could he main event a ppv, he couldn't put on anything better than *** match, he just isn't a Main eventer enough said. Edge is 5 times what the miz will ever be.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

good raw, getting bored of seeing edge in the ring though, he just doesnt have it anymore imo.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

King_Kool-Aid™;8686364 said:


> this episode didn't make any sense to me at all.


How so?

Furthered Khali/Nexus storyline. This will probably end at Summerslam when Khali has to choose and picks Team WWE anyway.

Furthered the Sheamus/Orton storyline and The Miz showed he can hang with the big boys. He's involved in the storyline ofcourse due to his MITB which will be teased at Summerslam.

Jericho was still pissed at Cena, he wanted him out of the team. Cena won, offered him a spot regardless, Jericho says no. 

Edge also wanted to prove himself. They showed you can't go solo against a Nexus guy because they are a unit. 

They really put over the fact Nexus are united and think as a team whereas Team WWE is full with ego's. This gives Nexus even more of an edge going into Summerslam.

Melina/Fox program set-up.

It was solid booking.


----------



## MachoMuta (Nov 5, 2007)

What a boring show.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

DH said:


> The crowd seemed pretty lively tonight which was nice since I absolutely hate dead crowds and they just ruin everything.


They must of edited the crowd in because they were dead last week in the same arena


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Pretty good episode. I enjoyed Cena vs Jericho and I thought it finished strong with Orton vs Miz.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Good match and nice finish in the main event. The Miz sold the RKO very good, that was nice to see. It's a shame Dibiase had to loose against Khali.


----------



## Pittsburgh (Jan 14, 2009)

How come no one's going around the forums ranting about super-Orton and his five moves of doom? He hasn't lost a match cleanly since turning face as far as I can remember. Also, what the fuck is up with Edgicho quitting team RAW and reuniting? That's a terrible idea unless it has some long term effect on the Nexus storyline, which it won't. The only real "star" remaining on team RAW is Cena, and for the marks, Bret. Who gives a shit about Khali, Morrison and Truth? I suddenly care a whole lot less about it tbh. Unless the supplements are some huge returning hyperstars, they just made the match a no-brainer.

I call Edgicho vs. HD for Unified Tag Titles at Summerslam (that's probably why they resurrected the team in the first place).


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

^They will rejoin the team. Bet on it

As for Orton, yeah he hasn't lost a match. But they're trying to cement his face turn. WWE do this with all face turns. This has been accomplished and I don't doubt that Sheamus will beat him at Summerslam.


I hate when WWE tape shows. Their editing is beyond obvious. The piped in crowd annoys me because they always use the same pops and boos.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

^^Yup, Bret is going to unite the team next week. It's pretty obvious.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Think they edited the crowd :/


----------



## Haverigg (Jul 30, 2010)

Orton against Miz too good and neither was Edge/Barrett. I despise shows that aren't live. The crowd is just dead and it makes for a boring show usually. If it's because they're touring I'd rather them just record Raw wherever they are than have two in the same arena.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Well it was only one week, it's hardly a big deal.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Chris Jericho & Edge are a tagteam again, someway I like that. Would be nice if they would become Tag Team Champions and show up on both shows.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> Chris Jericho & Edge are a tagteam again, someway I like that. Would be nice if they would become Tag Team Champions and show up on both shows.


Like the Hart Dynasty do you mean lol.

I mean when was the last time they appeared on SD ?


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

I am fairly interested in watching Raw next week. The show was not fantastic by any means, but as mentioned, the booking was solid and some parts were hilarious.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm at the Miz promo atm. fpalm

How can people say he's not monotone and boring on the mic? 
The Miz promo = 
1)Talk slowly, stretch the words and speak in a monotone voice
2)Raise your voice, maintain the monotone
3)YEEEEEEEELLLLLL!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

I agree with Punk 4 Life to an extent. The monotone is pretty annoying.

Last night was the least enjoyable episode of Raw in ages. Not sure why I stayed up till 4am to watch.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Really? For being a short promo before his match, I thought it was fairly good. I have never had any quips about the Miz's voice. I enjoy him on the mic.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

Really? It was one of the most boring and awful promos I've heard on Raw in a long time


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

ok, finished watching Raw. The only place Orton could have got mad was the powerslam part, that looked botched. But I'm pretty sure these are just bullshit rumours


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

^^The rumors were Orton was mad LAST week. 





Notice the random fist swinging, and looks like he stops himself from saying mother fucker or you FFFFFFFFFFFF______(stops himself) up after the RKO.

This is where the rumors spawned. I really know or care if they are true but you can clearly see this is what they were talking about, not the match this week.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

It was a pretty good show, not of the quality of the last two weeks although that may have something to do with the fact that I already read the spoilers beforehand. I can never get into shows that are taped as much because I can never resist reading spoilers. I love Bret but I really don't know why he is still willing to be put in matches but there you go, it will be interesting to see what happens next week.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

nocturnalg said:


> ^^The rumors were Orton was mad LAST week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh ok, my bad. It does sound like he was going to say, YOU MOTHERFucker... 

but I saw nothing wrong there, he was probably playing his character


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Double tapings are a bad idea and should never be done again. The crowd was completely dead for the parts of the show that wasn't dubbed over.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Just finished watching was an alright show but I regret reading the results beforehand now 

Hell I even liked Goldust against Sheamus which upon first thought I assumed would be awful but it got him over well. As for Cena vs Jericho fuck you Cena, Jericho dominated just to look like a bitch after a flurry of what 4 moves? :no:


----------



## Pittsburgh (Jan 14, 2009)

Vegeta4000 said:


> Jericho dominated just to look like a bitch after a flurry of what 4 moves? :no:


That's the story of the match dumbass. Didn't you listen to the commentators? Also, how is this Cena's fault? You need to check your stuff before you post idiotic comments tbh.


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

Can someone please explain why Jericho tapped to Cena the way he did? I missed his post-match promo and I'd like to think it was planned and not just a botch.


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

The BoogeyMan said:


> Can someone please explain why Jericho tapped to Cena the way he did? I missed his post-match promo and I'd like to think it was planned and not just a botch.


Because Jericho stopped giving a crap about the match and just wanted to quit the team anyway.


----------



## Sceptic (Apr 10, 2010)

From the reaction of the commentators, it did seem like it was planned for Jericho to tap out that quickly.


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

Yeah the cena y2j match was all Jericho, as fucking usual. Cena gets dominated because he's SHIT and then does his 3 moves

As much as i hate cenas gimmick, his wrestling ability annoys me a lot more, fuckin add some moves to your arsenal


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Jericho proved last night that he is the best in WWE today.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

RAW was alright.

I enjoyed both Jericho/Cena and Edge/Barrett along with the promos before and after the match. The Sheamus/Orton stuff was once again good too, I loved the end with Orton going into viper pose and Sheamus not entering the ring. Oh and Melina returning was great, I'd hoped she would have been paired back up with Morrison but having her back in any manner is better than nothing since the division right now is terrible.

Khali/Dibiase was rubbish, although I didn't expect it to be good, and I wasn't impressed with Orton/Miz. It was...ok. But I was bored with it for the majority of the match.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

So now Orton is too cool to wear wrist bands?


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Raw had some really solid matches. I was positively surprised. Unfortunatley, the main event didn't deliver completely and Cena's booking throughout a match is just downright stale, because of its repetitive pattern. This is getting to the point where it is almost frustrating for me to watch him performing in the ring.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Raw had a couple of good matches this week, I was enjoying Edge/Barrett before it got abruptly ended by the Nexus and the Y2J/Cena match was also good.

The Dibiase/Khali match was shit but mercifully short just as I expected and the main event was boring.


----------



## smackdownfreakxx (Dec 18, 2009)

Raw has gone kinda downhill lately. The main event featured THE MIZ of all people in a singles match. Jericho vs Cena was pretty good, but it the way it was booked kinda sucked. The Miz is boring as fuck in the ring, I don't care if the guy has main event level charisma and main event level mic skills, the guy can't put on a good match if his life depended on it.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Barrett vs Edge was good enough for main event until the interruption, I still don't see the Miz though as a credible threat even though he's come a long way.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

Pittsburgh said:


> How come no one's going around the forums ranting about super-Orton and his five moves of doom? He hasn't lost a match cleanly since turning face as far as I can remember. Also, what the fuck is up with Edgicho quitting team RAW and reuniting? That's a terrible idea unless it has some long term effect on the Nexus storyline, which it won't. The only real "star" remaining on team RAW is Cena, and for the marks, Bret. Who gives a shit about Khali, Morrison and Truth? I suddenly care a whole lot less about it tbh. Unless the supplements are some huge returning hyperstars, they just made the match a no-brainer.
> 
> I call Edgicho vs. HD for Unified Tag Titles at Summerslam (that's probably why they resurrected the team in the first place).


orton is boring as shit to me, people complain about cena being boring or the miz being monotone, randy orton is both of those things. but because he trys to act like a maniac all the dweebs in the iwc think its the cool thing to do to like him. people that like him and complain about the miz or cena are hypocrites.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

TheBusiness said:


> Yeah the cena y2j match was all Jericho, as fucking usual. Cena gets dominated because he's SHIT and then does his 3 moves
> 
> As much as i hate cenas gimmick, his wrestling ability annoys me a lot more, fuckin add some moves to your arsenal


I understand where your coming from, but in case you haven't realised, Cena has the best matches over anybody else in the company. In fact, he's probably had the best matches of anybody all year. He's an extremely good worker, can probably have a great match with anyone too.

Think about it.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> I understand where your coming from, but in case you haven't realised, Cena has the best matches over anybody else in the company. In fact, he's probably had the best matches of anybody all year. He's an extremely good worker, can probably have a great match with anyone too.
> 
> Think about it.


My problem with the Cena/Jericho match wasn't Cena or Jericho as performers because I do realise that both guys are two of the top in ring workers in the company right now. It was the match structure, and the fact that it...didn't make much sense. So Jericho controlled the ENTIRE match, Cena got him in the STF and he tapped before it was even locked in. So why did he try and dominate for the first 12 minutes, or even try if he wanted to tap out anyways...For him, that would have been a waste of time since he obviously wanted to lose/didn't care about winning anyways.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

NJ88 said:


> My problem with the Cena/Jericho match wasn't Cena or Jericho as performers because I do realise that both guys are two of the top in ring workers in the company right now. It was the match structure, and the fact that it...didn't make much sense. So Jericho controlled the ENTIRE match, Cena got him in the STF and he tapped before it was even locked in. So why did he try and dominate for the first 12 minutes, or even try if he wanted to tap out anyways...For him, that would have been a waste of time since he obviously wanted to lose/didn't care about winning anyways.


Yeah this is what had me thinking as well. Maybe his character just thought 'fuck it' at the end and he just wanted to quit the team because he knew he couldn't beat Cena?


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

I don't see the point in renewing Jericho and Edge's team? What could they achieve really? Tag titles? Woopdidoo, hardly any decent tag teams at the moment anyways as WWE hardly build them up.


----------

